# do you respond when someone greets you?



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

do you respond when someone greets you?... just Hi?
=================
BTW,, what people think if u ignore them??,,

what u feel when others ignore you?


----------



## dustbunnies (May 18, 2011)

Sometimes but most of the time I just smile. I don't really get why people keep on asking "How are you?" *EVERYDAY!* Then you respond with "Good, how are you?" and they'll say "Not too bad" and then they'll ask it again the next day...:sigh Why do we have to do this over and over? :sus


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Usually if someone out in public acknowledges me, I'll nod.


----------



## kippan (Jun 4, 2011)

dustbunnies said:


> sometimes but most of the time i just smile. I don't really get why people keep on asking "how are you?" *everyday!* then you respond with "good, how are you?" and they'll say "not too bad" and then they'll ask it again the next day...:sigh why do we have to do this over and over? :sus


+1 stop the madness people please


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes. I would feel incredibly rude ignoring someone's greeting.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Occasionally. Most of the time I pretend I didn't hear them or give a little half-nod and look away. Might respond verbally 1% of the time. If I knew them that would be different I suppose.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Of course.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes, but in an awkward way usually. I find it hard maintaining eye contact.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

YES!
It does not matter who they are.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

not a real gem said:


> I've never been comfortable with this meaningless exchange. It's such a bizarre ritual, I wonder if there are any countries that don't bother, just say hello or hola, bonjour, whatever and leave it at that.


I'm sure u r not living in a big city!


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

,,,, I noted something funny that if I ignore people (like neighbors:b,, they look afraid :afrnext time they c me!! lololo:b)


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I give a heads up n yo or the finger n yo, Or both.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

If they're close enough to speak to, I say "hi". If they're far away, either panic and look away or _possibly_ wave, but the waving never seems to work well.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes, Sometimes i just grunt


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

layitontheline said:


> Yes. I would feel incredibly rude ignoring someone's greeting.


Same here. I don't like when people ignore me when I greet them so I don't do it to anyone else. It _is_ rude.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

in 90% of the cases I am actually the one who greets first if I know that someone, but still can't say I greet anyone, for example there is the women who keeps the block where I live clean and I kinda have a repulse on saying Hi to her, mainly because of my racist reasons of she is a gypsy


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Of course! After all it is only polite to do so.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I respond if someone says something to me, but I never initiate any contact.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Yep or i'll nod


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Charizard said:


> Usually if someone out in public acknowledges me, I'll nod.


The nod is so clutch.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

dustbunnies said:


> Sometimes but most of the time I just smile. I don't really get why people keep on asking "How are you?" *EVERYDAY!* Then you respond with "Good, how are you?" and they'll say "Not too bad" and then they'll ask it again the next day...:sigh Why do we have to do this over and over? :sus


so true


----------



## extraordinary (Sep 10, 2011)

dustbunnies said:


> I don't really get why people keep on asking "How are you?" *EVERYDAY!* Then you respond with "Good, how are you?" and they'll say "Not too bad" and then they'll ask it again the next day...:sigh Why do we have to do this over and over? :sus


 I understand how you feel, but I personally don't mind it. It's just a totally meaningless nicety we use to acknowledge one another. It's really fun giving them an unexpected answer once in awhile, the reaction is priceless and they're often at a loss for words. Try, "How are you?" "Pretty ****ty. Someone stole all my clothes at the laundromat Friday, so I've been wearing these for four days now."


----------



## extraordinary (Sep 10, 2011)

JayDontCareEh said:


> The nod is so clutch.


 Is that Canuck slang?


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm actually not too sure. 

That word tends to come up a lot when Kobe Bryant is the topic of conversation. So I dunno.. maybe American?


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Yes, I nod my head or something.


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

If someone catches me off guard and if there is not many people around I might say hello. Other then that I might smile or nod if they say hi. Not a big fan of it.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

yes.. What else is there to do? Ignore them? Pretend I didn't hear anything?? LOL that would just be more awkward.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Sometimes it's just a smile and a nod, but I still always respond somehow.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I smile, maybe say "hey". Then I beat myself up with obsessive thoughts like "I must have scared them to bits with my creepiness", "They're going to gossip amoungst eachother because I acted like such a freak back there", "Why must I ruin every chance I get when someone approaches me!?" :flush 

Augh...when in reality all I said was "hey".


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i respond back when someone greets me.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I mostly respond, but barely audibly, and never more than a word or short phrase.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

I TRY to be courteous to everyone that is friendly towards me. I'm naturally a nice person. Though, there are a few men that I know that I am rude to because they are creeps.

My boss ignores me all the time, that really bothers me. I would feel weird if I stopped greeting her, because she is my boss. I especially hate it when at the end of the day I make it a point to walk by her office and wish her a good evening. Shell say something like, "Okay" or, "ha ha, yea". It used to really bother me, but Ive gotten used to it, I guess.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

yes because it's polite but I usually don't say anything more.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i voted yes, but most times they say hello while passing me, so when i realize they said something, they are 20 ft away in the other direction.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

I usually make a noise that is meant to be the word "hi" but comes out as some sort of nervous yelp.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

few days ago my neighbor said Hi! I ignored him,,,,,it's not the first time,,,,,,

he looked a friendly man,,, but y??

I think it's one of two:

either he thinks I'm from his country : http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/can-people-guess-your-race-100796/?highlight=guess

or he just feel "curiosity".................................... he's a father, I'm not in his age,,,,,, 
=============================================

from my long experiance with them,, they don't really like to deal with others,,,,,,,,

several times they r friendly with me, as soon as they find out that I'm not one of them they just show their ugly face like I did a crime!! they come to me I don't go to them,,,,,,,
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...iend-with-an-immigrant-2nd-generation-154141/

they all came from isolated countries so they r not used to deal with others.. the end


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I do to be nice cause at least they greeted me. Best I can do is greet them back to return the favor.


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

Usually nod, smile or give them "the eye"...Lol jokes.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

I do a mixture of smile, nod or say hey, sometimes all 3.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes, I usually say "take me to your leader", or something to that effect.

Well, no, not really. That's just my way of saying that I'm like an alien out there, but I was trying to be Carrot-Top-ingly (un?)funny. You're welcome.


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

Sometimes... when I actually like the person. Other times, I just smile at them.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Of course I respond. It'd be rude not to, and I would be offended if I greeted someone and they ignored me. Now, whether or not to greet someone, that is a situation that my SA makes very awkward.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yes I do with a big fat smile too. I hate walking around at the park though, because I don't know if I should greet people or not? In that case sunglasses and headphones make a lovely crutch.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

If it's a service worker required or at least encouraged to make small talk then no. I never answer such people. I don't want to talk to them and for some reason my brain has an issue with coming up with answers to greetings and small talk. I just want to get whatever task over with and leave. If it's someone I know then it used to be about 25% of the time and now it's probably a bit better than 50% that I say greetings and goodbyes. Usually it's just this barely audible hi or something though.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Yes. but im not always certain if they heard me


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Always. I know I would feel terrible if someone greeted me and I didn't say 'hello' to them. I've greeted people before, and sometimes get the cold shoulder or maybe they just didn't hear me. Doesn't feel good either way.


----------



## fate77 (Jan 15, 2012)

Am I the only no here?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, I respond when someone acknowledges me.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

yes. it seems rather rude to not.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

ALWAYS respond- if you ignore it just appears strange and peeps will pick up on it. I try to give a warm smile and return the same greeting.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

> if you ignore it just appears strange and peeps will pick up on it.


If I'm never gonna see them again who cares and those that I do see regularly accept my eccentricities or avoid me and so I still don't care.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Most of the time, I don't, because i think they're talking to someone other than me. If they say my name though, then yeah i'll say hi.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't realize not responding was an option. :um


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Sometimes I do...
The other day as I was walking by the bus stop, I think this guy said hello to me, and me being the slow and disbelieving person I was, didn't bother to acknowledge it. Wasn't quite sure if he was talking to me or not. That's the problem I have, I always feel like an idiot if someone's looking in my direction and they say 'hi' and I say it back, only they weren't talking to me.
I always have to keep glancing at people who walk by me to see if they'll actually say hello or not, and if they do I ready a quick reply for them too, or ignore them in return xDD
*ahem*


----------



## SweatingBullets (Feb 6, 2012)

I respond, but often as little as possible. A nod, or "sup?", or I'll answer if they ask a question. Whatever the least is I feel is not rude I guess.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Of course.


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, of course. It's rude not to.


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes. I would feel really rude if someone was polite enough to greet me and I just ignored them.


----------

